# Miss Teen



## bushb2004 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi, is anyone familiar with girls 26" Miss Teen ? I have one and cant seem to find and info on it. any help would be super

Thanks


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 28, 2013)

*It's a schwinn*

A mid level schwinn girls bike.  I think early 60's. 62-63ish. They only ran the miss teen for a year or two


----------



## bushb2004 (Nov 28, 2013)

bushb2004 said:


> Hi, is anyone familiar with girls 26" Miss Teen ? I have one and cant seem to find and info on it. any help would be super
> 
> Thanks




Some Pics


----------



## bushb2004 (Nov 28, 2013)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> A mid level schwinn girls bike.  I think early 60's. 62-63ish. They only ran the miss teen for a year or two




Great. thanks for the info, its my significant others bike and she is wanting me to restore or resto it. Paint is bad and decals are worn, any links for decals or a pick of how it should look ?

Thanks again


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 28, 2013)

*Rare bike*

I have one. It's is a one year only,1966.only three colors were made , sky blue. Rose and white and violet. Very nice.


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 28, 2013)

Here's one currently on eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Mis...purple-Sweet-Balloon-Tire-Frame-/141123766161


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 28, 2013)

if you need to replace the chainguard decal,you might be in for a search.the other decals were standard.i just parted one out because the decals were toast.


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 1, 2013)

These were lightly equipped bikes. Chrome rims, whitewall tires, and the deluxe teardrop rear reflector.  The Miss Teen is a rare model but not particularly collectable. From a financial standpoint not worth doing resto work on it. From a relationship standpoint, hey, how much do you like her? Couldn't hurt to throw some love at this bike. You are likely going to be out of luck finding the decal for the guard. As a last-ditch sort of thing you could always throw the guard on a xerox machine, get a hard copy of the size and font of the Miss Teen bit for future reference, and then hand-letter it in after you repaint the guard. Or you could (with your sweetie's permission) go on the hunt for a mo' better bike for her. Because once you throw paint on one of these it usually just look like a repainted bike.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## bushb2004 (Dec 1, 2013)

greenephantom said:


> These were lightly equipped bikes. Chrome rims, whitewall tires, and the deluxe teardrop rear reflector.  The Miss Teen is a rare model but not particularly collectable. From a financial standpoint not worth doing resto work on it. From a relationship standpoint, hey, how much do you like her? Couldn't hurt to throw some love at this bike. You are likely going to be out of luck finding the decal for the guard. As a last-ditch sort of thing you could always throw the guard on a xerox machine, get a hard copy of the size and font of the Miss Teen bit for future reference, and then hand-letter it in after you repaint the guard. Or you could (with your sweetie's permission) go on the hunt for a mo' better bike for her. Because once you throw paint on one of these it usually just look like a repainted bike.
> Cheers, Geoff




Thanks for info on the bike, I like the whitewalls and it does have the teardrop reflector "bonus" I bought this bike as parts bike but when she seen it, she loved it, so gotta keep her happy and by the way, she is a keeper....the bike also. We really are not into this hobby for financial gain, just something we enjoy doing together and in our own way, keeping this great part of American history alive for future generations. As far as the Miss Teen decal, I have a talented letter painter in the owner of the bike and she cant wait to lay down some lettering. Sure it will look like a repaint, what's the chances of finding a perfect 1966 bicycle ? but in twenty years it will be considered a older restoration 

Thanks again for your input, be safe and enjoy


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 1, 2013)

I found a few pictures of Miss Teens on Google Images.  It looks as if the only thing different on the chain guard are the words "miss" and "teen."  The other graphics are shared with other bikes of the same era.  A talented pinstriper should be able to replicate the Miss Teen script with out any problem.

Otherwise.  Clean it really well and enjoy riding it.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 1, 2013)

Here's a pic of my rose and white 66 miss teen.my sister is actually part owner,she is it's rider.


----------



## bushb2004 (Dec 1, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> Here's a pic of my rose and white 66 miss teen.my sister is actually part owner,she is it's rider.




Very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## bushb2004 (Sep 21, 2014)

*New Color*

Update on the Miss Teen, frame has the "New" color. 1969 Azure Turquoise. Yes, its not a color that was offered by Schwinn, but your input is welcomed.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Sep 21, 2014)

I have a Violet 66 that I bought 18 years ago. My daughter turned her nose up at it and bought a Sprawl-Mart special... Now she is changing her mind and wants a Suburban like her husbands....


Here is a pic of the one she didn't like..


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2014)

That sure looks close to the Sky Blue. Nice job on your older restoration!


----------



## bikiba (Sep 22, 2014)

bushb2004 said:


> Update on the Miss Teen, frame has the "New" color. 1969 Azure Turquoise. Yes, its not a color that was offered by Schwinn, but your input is welcomed.
> 
> View attachment 169876




Nice paint job. Did you have it professionally painted?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bushb2004 (Sep 22, 2014)

bikiba said:


> Nice paint job. Did you have it professionally painted?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2




Thanks, No, I painted it.


----------



## bushb2004 (Oct 1, 2014)

Update, she has clear on her, need to show some love to those fenders, anyone have a clean set of fenders ?


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 1, 2014)

*Looking good*

Very nice. I'm looking at selling mine. My sister has a 53 Columbia ballooner now. $200.00 plus shipping.


----------



## bushb2004 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Little more progress*


----------



## bushb2004 (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## bushb2004 (Apr 22, 2015)

Update: Got a little bit more done on this one


----------



## Big Moe (Apr 29, 2015)

I like that people other than me are trying to keep these old bikes alive for future generations. Even if they are not worth a lot of money. Very nice looking resto so far. Keep it up.


----------



## bushb2004 (Mar 21, 2017)

Almost Done


----------



## undercover_poe (Mar 25, 2017)

Looks good, how did you do the lettering on the chain guard?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

